# NLS swapped mk1 TT with a 2013 TTRS engine



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

check out our facebook page for more info on this car and what we do. i'll add build pictures over the last year that this took soon!
https://www.facebook.com/Nothing-Leaves-Stock-186423318042016/


A few quick pictures of this 2001 TT that we did a full 2013 2.5 TTRS swap into. Motor is full built by Iroz motorsports. Custom software and coding with haldex flash from United motorsports and lots of custom fab work done in house! On its way down to the tail of the dragon this weekend! 
quick run down
-2013 TTRS motor full forge bottom end built by hank at Iroz
-mated to a modified O2M 6speed tans with custom falcon clutch
-custom cooling system to look and act like a OEM TTRS
-custom front mount intercooler, custom air box to feel oem look but with open air filter inside
-custom 5'' to 3'' vbanded downpipe, cat pipe. 3" catback
-TTRS throttle pedal
-oem TTRS ecu programmed and coded by United motorsports
-custom wiring to mate the TTRS ecu can-bus to K-line mk1 TT body harness
-custom tach converter
-custom electric power steering system
-KW V3 coilovers
-P3 gauge pod
-all oem inside, dash looks ad acts as oem mk1
-rear seat delete, carpeted and strut bar
-alcon front brakes
...and lots of hours and figuring out things!
-still needs the battery and side covers to be matched to wrinkle and he has a set of LM's to fit as well

contact us if you have any needs from inspections, tune, oil changes or crazy off the wall ideas...like this! we can make it happen!
www.nothingleavesstock.com


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

A few thoughts from the owner/co-builder:

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/297217.phtml


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So hot.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*I'll drop my by next week*

For the full treatment! very very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

This is how it SHOULD have been from the factory. 

Outstanding job.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

There is no question you guys did one heck of a job. One of the sexiest things in the modifying cars world is to make something appear stock and factory installed and behave like a factory ride while being as far from that as possible. WOW, WOW is all I can say.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome! Of course, when I first searched TTremors on YouTube, it kept on giving me results for the movie starring Kevin Bacon; now you're only one degree from Kevin Bacon, lol!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Awesome! Of course, when I first searched TTremors on YouTube, it kept on giving me results for the movie starring Kevin Bacon; now you're only one degree from Kevin Bacon, lol!


I did the exact same thing. Hahahaha

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

That Sir, would be a win.

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Tail of the Dragon in TTremoRS*

Rode passenger in TTremoRS on two aggressive passes of the Tail of the Dragon this weekend and its a beast. Had a 2001 Aviator Grey TT and it understeered like crazy but TTremoRS suspension has been redone with KW coil over, springs and urethane bushings all around and it felt neutral from the passenger seat in all the turns and in general like it was on rails. They have a few minor issues yet to work out but all in all a killer conversion/custom.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

ttsmike said:


> Rode passenger in TTremoRS on two aggressive passes of the Tail of the Dragon this weekend and its a beast. Had a 2001 Aviator Grey TT and it understeered like crazy but TTremoRS suspension has been redone with KW coil over, springs and urethane bushings all around and it felt neutral from the passenger seat in all the turns and in general like it was on rails. They have a few minor issues yet to work out but all in all a killer conversion/custom.


Turns out the power cuts are fuel pickup related, not motor related. Only cuts out at or under 1/4 tank. 

I hit Hey 151 off the Blue Ridge Parkway. OMG, what a stretch of pavement!


----------



## drewgroopman (May 21, 2006)

pretty sweet.

pretty much a waste of money and time though too.
mk1 TT's aren't that great of cars.

and what was up with all the "secrets" drama and a bunch of "unveiling" hype and "thanks to tight lipped friends" yada yada yada?
you're a f***in dork!
get off the crack or smack or rattle can and a paper bag or whatever it is you're getting high with.
it's an old TT.
no one gives that much of a s**t.
and no one really gives a s**t about about some stupid naming of the car.
"TTremoRS"?
sounds like a monster truck name or a mud bog truck name.
either way, it's very dated, very okie fokie, very gay and very stupid.

anyways...
quit being cheap and get some wheels on that roached out pile of crap!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dear drewgroopman,
19' BBS LM's are going on the car asap. would have fitted them on before this post but the owner of the car needed spacers to fit the front brakes.
ttrs swap isn't old. it one of one done 100% and working. wasn't a simple swap 
as for the car, to each thier own, everyone enjoys different cars.
thanks for stopping by and checking out the car post.
have a great day!
cheers:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bad ass project man!
Enjoy the fruit of 2 years of work! :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

drewgroopman said:


> pretty sweet.
> 
> pretty much a waste of money and time though too.
> mk1 TT's aren't that great of cars.
> ...


Bi-polar much?


----------



## ttsmike (Aug 7, 2009)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Turns out the power cuts are fuel pickup related, not motor related. Only cuts out at or under 1/4 tank.
> 
> I hit Hey 151 off the Blue Ridge Parkway. OMG, what a stretch of pavement!


Glad to hear it's something as simple and fixable as the fuel pickup. Seems like there were similar problems in the early MKII TTSs with low levels of gas in the tank.

As to the 151, I hope you had more than the e-brake working at the time.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

TTremoRS made a Dyno run at "Streetcar Takeover 2016". Result: 361 whp. That's on pump gas, and a conservative boost setting. Think I will turn up the wick a bit and try again on Monday...


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

MCPaudiTT said:


> TTremoRS made a Dyno run at "Streetcar Takeover 2016". Result: 361 whp. That's on pump gas, and a conservative boost setting. Think I will turn up the wick a bit and try again on Monday...


That number is a little un impressive, but I'm sure the power band is a lot more fun and driveable than the big turbo strokers that we see a bunch of.

Honestly though for that kind of investment of time and money I would want more.

Seeing as how the motor is built I vote corn juice. 

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> That number is a little un impressive, but I'm sure the power band is a lot more fun and driveable than the big turbo strokers that we see a bunch of.
> 
> Honestly though for that kind of investment of time and money I would want more.
> 
> ...


Power isn't everything... I think we all know that slapping a big turbo on a 1.8T with rods can be a dyno queen, but street driving seems like the life this car will love. That and the fact no one does this type of swap still makes it bad ass in my view.

Great work all


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The car was finished 8 days ago... The event was a convenient option to get a "base run" for $25 off the appointment I made for Monday. I will be putting in Race Gas, and pushing the boost a bit more on Monday, but this motor has a LOT left in it. Iroz has this motor running 1000 HP. That is NOT my goal, I want a streetable road course car, but the potential is there.

The fact that that motor is in the car and running makes it a one-of-a-kind success in any event, I am VERY pleased with the results!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

MCPaudiTT said:


> The fact that that motor is in the car and running makes it a one-of-a-kind success in any event, I am VERY pleased with the results!


I agree 100%


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

power was SPOT ON what we said it would be. 470-480 CRANK hp.... and a bit more torque...and thats what he got. on a STOCK turbo. those numbers are nice


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Indeed, ALL smiles here!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

jsmith2015 said:


> That number is a little un impressive, but I'm sure the power band is a lot more fun and driveable than the big turbo strokers that we see a bunch of.
> 
> Honestly though for that kind of investment of time and money I would want more.
> 
> ...


it's funny how all everyone cares about is max power. my TT on E85 probably makes 300whp 350wtq on aggressive tight turns it's pretty easy to spin all fours coming out of corners and through corners if your into the throttle too much , with full suspension and 245tires 

I think this project is amazing , the outcome is making big turbo 1.8T power without any of the lag! plenty of potential left in this setup.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

racin2redline said:


> it's funny how all everyone cares about is max power. my TT on E85 probably makes 300whp 350wtq on aggressive tight turns it's pretty easy to spin all fours coming out of corners and through corners if your into the throttle too much , with full suspension and 245tires
> 
> I think this project is amazing , the outcome is making big turbo 1.8T power without any of the lag! plenty of potential left in this setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Its just the end result that matters its a really cool build.

I just would have done different if I had the money, but I don't.

I'm guessing this build is in the golf r or 2.0t mk2 territory budget.

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stock turbo? this is it.
all he has to do is add a bigger turbo and retune... and he can gt 650-800-900 etc... the motors it there for it.

adding more boost to this setup on stock turbo MAY add ore torque but the stock turbo is flat after 5000rpm. so heat is a factory when adding more boost....so in the end? it really wouldn't make more power till the turbo change happens. limit on stock turbo is about 480bhp and 490-500btq. which is about what was proven on the dyno charts.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

drewgroopman said:


> pretty sweet.
> 
> pretty much a waste of money and time though too.
> mk1 TT's aren't that great of cars.
> ...


GTF out! "MK1 TT's aren't that great of cars"? Go back to your mom's basement or wherever else you're from. The forum really must dead for you to come here talking trash about our beloved cars (and a ground breaking build) and not be sent packing. Shooo! :wave:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Absolutely amazing Josh :beer:


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I love looking back at these old builds. Such an awesome car


----------

